# Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Petit Robusto Cigar Review - Delightfully flavorful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked at least 15 of them from different boxes. 
Careful to how tight they are rolled and to color of wrapper.
I have had a ...

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Petit Robusto Cigar Review - Delightfully flavorful


----------

